# No nonsense mod and atomiser



## anban (22/2/15)

Hi All

I started vaping with the twisp last Feb and have been able to stop smoking cigarettes but not quite ready to give up vaping as well. Recently bought a eLeaf stick but seriously unhappy with it. I need something that just works. The first issue was the eleaf HS tanks and the coils burning out really quickly - within a week. Then got the nautilus mini. The issue with this is the gurgling/leaking. I tried all the fixes on the net but still not happy.

So my question is : what is a good, no nonsense box mod and atomiser that "just works" - no gurgling/leaks and coils that last as advertised. I was considering the innokin mvp 3.0 and the one of the Kanger atomisers. But would like some advice before spending all that money. The innokin vtr looks good also. So I need something that will last during the day (from 8 till about 4) and moderate use.

Your advice will be appreciated.

Anban


----------



## Yiannaki (22/2/15)

anban said:


> Hi All
> 
> I started vaping with the twisp last Feb and have been able to stop smoking cigarettes but not quite ready to give up vaping as well. Recently bought a eLeaf stick but seriously unhappy with it. I need something that just works. The first issue was the eleaf HS tanks and the coils burning out really quickly - within a week. Then got the nautilus mini. The issue with this is the gurgling/leaking. I tried all the fixes on the net but still not happy.
> 
> ...



Hi there @anban

Firstly, most welcome to the forum and congrats on reaching the one year mark on your vaping.

My recommendation for your box mod would be the Sigelei 100w Plus. It's an original, well built and reliable mod. It takes dual 18650 batteries and will most definitely last you the entire day if not a few days depending on your wattage, etc. 
You might not ever use the full 100w but this box will also give you the flexibility to use high power if your ever decide to venture down that route someday.

The perfect tank setup is a slightly more complex affair. The "best device" in this regard would come down to your style of vaping. 

If you enjoy lung hits or perhaps even a loose mouth to lung style vape then the Sub tank Mini is a great option. It comes highly recommended for its performance in regard to flavour.

It uses commercial coils (which can be rebuilt very easily) and it also comes with a rebuildable Atomiser base. These make it a flexible device and fairly cheap to maintain if you're building coils for yourself.

The Aspire Atlantis is another great Clearomiser setup for lung hits. The commercial coils in the Atlantis have been reported to hold up very well and some have reported them lasting a month or so.

There seems to be a divide on which one of these two is the better device but both come highly recommend. 

Both of the above are easy to use. Pull them out their packaging, full them up and off you go.

Aside from these two Clearomiser tanks. You could also potentially test the waters of Rebuildable Tank Atomisers. (RTAs)

The RTAs don't take commercial coils like the tanks I have mentioned and would require you to buil and install coils into them in order to vape. 

The Lemo RTA by e leaf is a great overall performer for flavour and would only require you to build a single coil for it. It doesn't have the widest airflow but it is still a great, reliable and not a leaky tank. It holds 5ml or e liquid. 

On the opposite side of the RTA spectrum, you can can also consider a Goblin 1.2 RTA by Youde. This is a dual coil RTA with mega airflow. 

I have probably only skimmed the surface with my post by feel free to ask any questions and I'm sure the other members will also chip in with their input.

PS when you have a moment , please introduce yourself in this thread http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/24/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## WillieRoux (22/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Hi there @anban
> 
> Firstly, most welcome to the forum and congrats on reaching the one year mark on your vaping.
> 
> ...


Sigelei 30 watt mini (3100 mah) + Kanger subtank mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WillieRoux (22/2/15)

WillieRoux said:


> Sigelei 30 watt mini (3100 mah) + Kanger subtank mini


I'm using the sigelei on 30 watt the whole day with the 3100 mah bat....Also which is nice about the sigelei u can take out bat and pop in a freshly charged one....No down time 

The kanger subtank mini gives u 3 options which i like....it comes with 3 coil heads....RBA / 0.5 ohm / 1.2

Using the 0.5 head for a few days now....unlike the nautilus which starts nice and then gets clogged up ect ect

All yours for R1200

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/2/15)

anban said:


> Hi All
> 
> I started vaping with the twisp last Feb and have been able to stop smoking cigarettes but not quite ready to give up vaping as well. Recently bought a eLeaf stick but seriously unhappy with it. I need something that just works. The first issue was the eleaf HS tanks and the coils burning out really quickly - within a week. Then got the nautilus mini. The issue with this is the gurgling/leaking. I tried all the fixes on the net but still not happy.
> 
> ...



Hi @anban
Welcome to the forum and congrats on quitting the stinkies!
Great achievement

Many vapers will agree that the eLeaf iStick and Nautilus Mini is a great combination
Sorry to hear you are not having much luck.
My nautilus mini works beautifully with the 1.8 ohm BVC coils.
Where did you get yours from? Maybe you can take it back and get another one? Perhaps a dud. Also, what coils are you using? And are the seals all there? I do recall some folk mentioning that some batches of their coils had some duds. Have you tried more than one coil - from different batches?

Before you rush out and get new gear, perhaps just check if you can get it working. The vape on that gear should be very good and reliable.

But if you want to upgrade, then I do agree fully with @Yiannaki 's comments above

Only thing I will emphasise is that the right gear depends a lot on you preferences for vape intensity, lung hit vs mouth to lung and rebuildable versus commercial coils. A good idea is to hook up with more experienced vapers in your area and ask if you can try their setups to see what kind of vape you like. The options are growing by the week...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (22/2/15)

whatever you do don't buy a sigelei 100w. You would not enjoy vaping on a brick it is heavy and uncomfortable to hold and too damn big to take anywhere. Get a subtank mini and cloupor mini.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## anban (22/2/15)

Thanks for your helpful comments. Where would the best place be to get the segelei?


----------



## anban (22/2/15)

Sprint said:


> whatever you do don't buy a sigelei 100w. You would not enjoy vaping on a brick it is heavy and uncomfortable to hold and too damn big to take anywhere. Get a subtank mini and cloupor mini.


Sorry for a silly noob question? Whats a cloupor mini? Did not see anywhere online.


----------



## Yiannaki (22/2/15)

anban said:


> Thanks for your helpful comments. Where would the best place be to get the segelei?


 Link to the Sigelei http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/sigelei-100w-plus


anban said:


> Sorry for a silly noob question? Whats a cloupor mini? Did not see anywhere online.


Picture and link to the Cloupor Mini 

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...-supplies-the-power/products/cloupor-mini-30w


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/15)

anban said:


> Sorry for a silly noob question? Whats a cloupor mini? Did not see anywhere online.



http://vapeking.co.za/cloupor-mini-30w.html
http://vapeking.co.za/kangertech-subtank-mini-hybrid-tank.html


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/15)

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...duces-the-vapour/products/kanger-subtank-mini


----------



## Silver (22/2/15)

anban said:


> Sorry for a silly noob question? Whats a cloupor mini? Did not see anywhere online.



Hi @anban

The choice of a bigger device like the Sigelei 100W or a smaller more compact device like a Cloupor Mini (and there are several others) depends on your preference. 

If you are going to be very mobile and you need to carry it in your pocket the whole time, then yes, the mini mods like the Cloupor will be best. They are much smaller. But they only typically take 1 battery, so they will run out of power more often and require charging - or a battery change if the device allows you to do that easily. Some have magnets on the door which makes it easy to change batteries but some have screws which are a pain to always undo. And some (like the Smok M50) are not actually designed to be unscrewed and changed all the time.

I get about 5ml of juice on one battery in my Smok M50. While that may be enough for a full day out, it often happens that one doesn't have time to refill and recharge before you leave. So getting a small mod like that I would say needs magnets on the doors with easy swapping out of batteries. Then you can just carry one extra battery fully charged with you and you should be more than fine.

The bigger devices like the Sigelei 100W take two batteries, so they last for ages. But they are quite a lot bigger. Not ideal for portability - but that's not to say you can't take it out with you - it's just bigger. The Sigelei is nice in that it has super strong magnets which hold the door and you can swap out the batteries quite easily.

If you have the opportunity, I would say try find a retailer near you where you can go hold a few of these devices and see what you prefer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/15)

I agree with @Silver, the iStick with Mini Aspire Nautilus should give a problem free vaping experience. My wife has been vaping on this combo for more than 7 months now without any of the problems you mention. Something is rotten in the State of Denmark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/2/15)

Andre said:


> I agree with @Silver, the iStick with Mini Aspire Nautilus should give a problem free vaping experience. My wife has been vaping on this combo for more than 7 months now without any of the problems you mention. Something is rotten in the State of Denmark.



iStick was released less than 6 months ago (around Aug/Sept last year) and locally it was only available late Oct 

But I totally agree..it's a great combo


----------



## Andre (22/2/15)

free3dom said:


> iStick was released less than 6 months ago (around Aug/Sept last year) and locally it was only available late Oct
> 
> But I totally agree..it's a great combo


Ah, how time flies...you are quite correct. Just checked...she started vaping on it in October last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/2/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, how time flies...you are quite correct. Just checked...she started vaping on it in October last year.



I find myself doing the same thing...sometimes I almost tell others I've been using some devices for years, but I've only been vaping for around 7 months 
This is especially true of devices that work well...so that's another testament to the quality of the combo


----------

